# Suche lange Hose zum Touren fahren



## reflux (29. Juli 2018)

hallo,

wie oben geschrieben suche ich eine lange Hose mit der ich auch gut und angenehm Touren fahren kann. Benutzt werde soll die eher im Herbst/Winter, da ich bis jetzt immer mit kurzer Hose gefahren bin will ich mal was neues testen. Gefüttert soll sie nicht sein. Wenn Schoner drunter passen wäre das toll.
Danke schon mal vorab.

+ Touren = AM/Enduro Touren - ich mag es, wenn das Knie viel Spielraum hat und muss dennoch damit keine Bestzeiten fahren.
Irgendwelchen Öffnungen zur Belüftung wären bestimmt praktisch


----------



## dr.juggles (30. Juli 2018)

specialized demo dh pant...mega bequeme lange hose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ptech (30. Juli 2018)

Endura Singletrack oder MT500 (Spray)?


----------



## reflux (30. Juli 2018)

Die Beschreibung der beiden klingt so, als wäre die MT500 die weniger luftigere ?

Bzgl der Specialized - du meinst die oder ?
https://www.bike24.at/p1191829.html


----------



## Ptech (31. Juli 2018)

reflux schrieb:


> Die Beschreibung der beiden klingt so, als wäre die MT500 die weniger luftigere ?
> 
> Bzgl der Specialized - du meinst die oder ?
> https://www.bike24.at/p1191829.html



Könnte man so ausdrücken. Die MT500 Spray ist eher die Herbst/Winterhose. Die MT500 (ohne Spray) ist ne Regenhose, soweit ich weiss...hab ich noch nie in natura gesehen.


----------



## Pumu90 (7. August 2018)

Ich fahr die MT500 spray im Herbst und Winter. Es passen Protektoren drunter und die Hose hält am hintern dicht. Ist ein super Teil auch bei Schnee


----------



## Mehrsau (8. August 2018)

Ich fahre mit einer langen Thermo Unterhose unter der normalen kurzen Kluft. Da passen auch Schoner drüber. Finde das extrem angenehm. Gibt natürlich heftige Abzüge in der B-Note aber so what.


----------



## Dämon__ (8. August 2018)

Fahr auch nur kurz mit ION BD Socken, Sommer wie Winter


----------



## Renito (8. August 2018)

Ich kann auch noch die Norrona Fiora flex1 Pant sehr empfehlen. Die ist sehr flexibel, hat eine Beinbelüftung, ist leicht und trotzdem sehr robust. Meine ION Knieschoner kriege ich auch problemlos darunter. Hat allerdings einen etwas stolzen Preis.


----------



## write-only (8. August 2018)

Ich hab unter den Shorts ne Mavic Aksium Thermo Bib, sieht wahrscheinlich ähnlich bescheiden aus wie @Mehrsau's Outfit, ist aber super bequem und angenehm warm ohne das es zu schwitzig wird.


----------



## reflux (12. August 2018)

Ich bin die letzten 5 Jahre immer mit Shorts, langer Bib und Skisocken gefahren. Ich find das grundsätzlich auch angenehmer, dachte mir aber, dass ich mal was neues versuche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (13. August 2018)

Die Norrona ist tatsächlich nahe an der perfekten Hose, bin auch meistens kurz mit Schonern gefahren im Winter oder halt mit ner 3/4 oder langen Hose und Short drüber, aber die Norrona ist tatsächlich nochmal praktischer (gibt eventuell auch noch andere Hosen in der Klasse, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen was die wesentlich besser machen sollen).


----------



## reflux (13. August 2018)

Die Norrona gibt es zur Zeit nur in teuer. 120/130€ ist doch etwas über Budget für mich :/


----------



## decay (13. August 2018)

Ion Shelter ist etwas günstiger, Bike Discount haut auch grad Gore Hosen günstig raus.
Pearl Izumi Versa für rund 80 bei hibike.


----------



## Schuffa87 (14. August 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Ion Shelter ist etwas günstiger, Bike Discount haut auch grad Gore Hosen günstig raus.
> Pearl Izumi Versa für rund 80 bei hibike.


Bei der Versa iss aber nix mit Knieschoner drunter ..
Hab mir mal eine von Platzangst zugelegt zum abzippen. Die hat ausreichend Platz am Knie für dicke Schoner. Würde ich in Lang aber eher in Richtung Winter tragen. Die gibt schon gut warm.


----------



## ForG (14. August 2018)

Ich habe 2 Vaude Men's Virt Softshell Pants II, die sind super.
Ich bin letzten Winter durchgefahren und hatte nur ne Bib drunter an.
In bestimmten Größen kann man derzeit einen Schnapp machen, ansonsten teilweise ausverkauft.
Bei Bike-Components gibts noch alle Größen für 129€ (Listenpreis 160€).


----------



## reflux (14. August 2018)

Also um nochmal auf den Wärmegrad zurückzukommen. Ich würd lieber im Winter noch zusätzlich ne (warme) Bib anziehen anstatt im Frühling/Herbst elends zu schwitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ForG (14. August 2018)

reflux schrieb:


> Also um nochmal auf den Wärmegrad zurückzukommen. Ich würd lieber im Winter noch zusätzlich ne (warme) Bib anziehen anstatt im Frühling/Herbst elends zu schwitzen.



Die Vaude hat Belüftungsreißverschlüsse an den Seiten.
Ich fahre damit -10 bis +15°C ohne Probleme mit einer kurzen Bib drunter.


----------



## reflux (14. August 2018)

ForG schrieb:


> Die Vaude hat Belüftungsreißverschlüsse an den Seiten.
> Ich fahre damit -10 bis +15°C ohne Probleme mit einer kurzen Bib drunter.


 Kriegst du da Schoner drunter?


----------



## ForG (15. August 2018)

reflux schrieb:


> Kriegst du da Schoner drunter?



Probiere ich gleich mal. Müsste passen.
Der untere seitliche Reißverschluß ist dafür gedacht.


----------



## ForG (15. August 2018)

reflux schrieb:


> Kriegst du da Schoner drunter?



Ja, passen einwandfrei drunter, mit dem seitlichen Reißverschluß klappt das wirklich komfortabel. 
Schoner: IXS Flow Kneepads

Ich habe mir diese Hose gekauft, weil sie relativ lang ausfällt (Trage L bei 188cm, SL 94cm).
Werde mir noch eine weitere kaufen.


----------



## reflux (25. August 2018)

Hab jetzt die Norrona Fjora gekauft.
Gab es für 100€


----------



## Goldi03421 (25. August 2018)

reflux schrieb:


> Hab jetzt die Norrona Fjora gekauft.
> Gab es für 100€



Wie wäre es denn wenn du auch noch schreibst wo es die Hose zu dem Preis gab?


----------



## reflux (25. August 2018)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn wenn du auch noch schreibst wo es die Hose zu dem Preis gab?


https://www.outdoorworlds.de/bekleidung-herren/hosen/outdoorhosen/norrona-fjora-flex1-hose/a-190758/

Ich habe genannte Shop angeschrieben und gesagt, ob noch etwas am Preis zu machen ist. Daraufhin kam das Angebot.
Also keine Garantie, dass das immer klappt.


----------



## ForG (25. August 2018)

reflux schrieb:


> https://www.outdoorworlds.de/bekleidung-herren/hosen/outdoorhosen/norrona-fjora-flex1-hose/a-190758/
> 
> Ich habe genannte Shop angeschrieben und gesagt, ob noch etwas am Preis zu machen ist. Daraufhin kam das Angebot.
> Also keine Garantie, dass das immer klappt.



„Die robuste Hose schützt Sie ideal vor Wettereinflüssen und unebenen Straßen.“
Na dann alles richtig gemacht!
Ist auch was für Rennradler, die sich im Wald austoben möchten...


----------



## Shonzo (1. September 2018)

Wenns bisschen frischer ist und nicht regnet: https://m.bruegelmann.de/endura-hummvee-ii-trousers-men-black-678405.html
Matsch-Spritzer sind kein Problem.

Ansonsten Vaude Moab Rain Pants.


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. September 2018)

reflux schrieb:


> Hab jetzt die Norrona Fjora gekauft.
> Gab es für 100€


Hi,
kannst du was zur Größe der Hose sagen bzw. wie die Hose ausfällt.
Bin 1,83m groß bei 79kg Gewicht, normal gebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renito (3. September 2018)

Hei Zanderschnapper,

da ich die Fjora auch habe, bin ich mal so frei und antworte 
Ich bin auch 1,83 bei 73kg Gewicht und habe die Hose in Gr. M. Länge und Passform fallen für mich optimal/normal aus.
Der Hosenbund hat ja Strecheinsätze und lässt sich via Klettverschlüsse verstellen. Somit sollte sie sich auch an ein paar kg+/- gut anpassen


----------



## fone (3. September 2018)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi,
> kannst du was zur Größe der Hose sagen bzw. wie die Hose ausfällt.
> Bin 1,83m groß bei 79kg Gewicht, normal gebaut


Ich hab die Norrona Fjora bei 1,85 und 89kg in XL genommen. (Jeansgröße 34 bis 36 bei Levis)
Hatte sie erst in L bestellt, hab sie zwar mit Mühe zu bekommen, aber war zu eng.
und beim Biken trägt man vielleicht auch noch mal ne Polsterhose drunter...

Ich vermute bei deiner Größe sollte L passen.


----------



## zanderschnapper (3. September 2018)

Danke für die Antworten.
Wird wohl zwangsläufig darauf hinaus laufen, eine Hose in Gr. M und L zu bestellen


----------



## reflux (3. September 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Ich hab die Norrona Fjora bei 1,85 und 89kg in XL genommen. (Jeansgröße 34 bis 36 bei Levis)
> Hatte sie erst in L bestellt, hab sie zwar mit Mühe zu bekommen, aber war zu eng.
> und beim Biken trägt man vielleicht auch noch mal ne Polsterhose drunter...
> 
> Ich vermute bei deiner Größe sollte L passen.


Mein hängt noch in der Post bin 189 bei ~85Kg. Hab aber 32-33.
Ich habe L bestellt und melde mich, wenn ich sie mal an hatte.


----------



## zanderschnapper (4. September 2018)

reflux schrieb:


> Mein hängt noch in der Post bin 189 bei ~85Kg. Hab aber 32-33.
> Ich habe L bestellt und melde mich, wenn ich sie mal an hatte.



Ja bitte - gib mal ein Feedback zur Hose.


----------



## decay (4. September 2018)

L sollte da passen, hab bei Norröna bei 1.92 und ähnlichem Gewicht auch immer L, auch die Fjora, passt perfekt. Könnte bei mir nen minimalen Tick länger sein.


----------



## reflux (5. September 2018)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Ja bitte - gib mal ein Feedback zur Hose.



Bzgl Größe/Länge: Bei 189 und 92/93er Schritt finde ich die Länge perfekt. Weder Hochwasser, noch Baggy.
Bundweite: Wenn ich bei ~85kg die Klettverschlüsse an den Seiten so eng wie möglich macht sitzt sie sehr eng. Sonst krieg ich noch ne Faust zwischen Bauch und Bund. Für mich von daher auch darauf bezogen perfekt. Sitzt sehr angenehm.


----------



## americo (10. September 2018)

Ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen die o.g. Norrona  in XL bestellt- eigentlich war Sie erst lieferbar, dann aber doch wieder nicht...
Die Größe XL scheint aktuell ausser ab und an zum Listenpreis  nicht mehr lieferbar zu sein, v.a. nicht in der "blauen Mischfarbe".

Und 190 Euro direkt bei Norrona ist mir dann einfach zuviel des Guten.
Alternativ sehe ich da aber noch die Vaude Quisma II die dann deutlich günstiger und v.a. verfügbar ist.
Hat jemand zufällig nen Vergleich oder zumindest Erfahrungen mit der Vaude?


----------



## write-only (25. September 2018)

reflux schrieb:


> https://www.outdoorworlds.de/bekleidung-herren/hosen/outdoorhosen/norrona-fjora-flex1-hose/a-190758/
> 
> Ich habe genannte Shop angeschrieben und gesagt, ob noch etwas am Preis zu machen ist. Daraufhin kam das Angebot.
> Also keine Garantie, dass das immer klappt.


Wie lange hat die ganze Sache bei dir jetzt gedauert? Hab eigentlich auch vor die dort zu bestellen, aber wenn man so die Bewertungen zu dem Shop anschaut scheint die Abwicklung ne mittlere Katastrophe zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## americo (25. September 2018)

Der Shop ist auch ne absolute Katastrophe, ich würde dort nur bestellen, wenn ich vorab eine 100%ige Liefergarantie erhalte.

Nach 4 Tagen hieß es- morgen wird verschickt, am nächsten Tag erhielt ich die Auskunft, Hose ist ausverkauft, nur noch in schwarz in XL.

Tage später war Sie plötzlich in Blau XL wieder sofort lieferbar, also sofort bestellt, 2 Tage später, Info-hose ist ausverkauft, ob ich Sie nicht in schwarz möchte.
1 Woche später über Rakuten beim selben Shop-indigo night/hot Sapphire XL- 10 Stück auf Lager. 
Bei Rakuten angerufen wie das sein kann- keine Ahnung, Sie kümmern sich drum.
Das ist jetzt ca. eine gute Woche her. 
Auch heute ist die Hose über Rakuten in dem 2-farbigen Blau in XL noch bestellbar- "10 Stück auf Lager"...

Einzig Positives ist, dass der Shop per Paypal schnell zurück überweist.
Was Die davon haben???

Ich kann nur abraten sich auf irgendwelche Preissuchmaschinen zu verlassen, da scheint grade bei den günstigen Anbietern extrem Vieles im Argen zu liegen.

Ich hab mir jetzt die Vaude bestellt. Bei Hibike- bisher bei mir immer zuverlässig, günstig, ich find die Hose vom ersten Eindruck her Klasse.
Finde Sie vom Schnitt, Verarbeitung, Passform sogar etwas angenehmer als die Norrona, dafür ist die Vaude eine 100%ige Bike Hose (Sitzteil ist etwas "dicker") und zum wandern ungeeignet.
Die Norrona ist ja so ne Mischform.


----------



## reflux (25. September 2018)

write-only schrieb:


> Wie lange hat die ganze Sache bei dir jetzt gedauert? Hab eigentlich auch vor die dort zu bestellen, aber wenn man so die Bewertungen zu dem Shop anschaut scheint die Abwicklung ne mittlere Katastrophe zu sein.


 7 Tage von Zahlung bis Lieferung
Trackingnummer musste ich aber drum bitten.


----------



## frechehex (11. Dezember 2018)

Renito schrieb:


> Ich kann auch noch die Norrona Fiora flex1 Pant sehr empfehlen. Die ist sehr flexibel, hat eine Beinbelüftung, ist leicht und trotzdem sehr robust. Meine ION Knieschoner kriege ich auch problemlos darunter. Hat allerdings einen etwas stolzen Preis.


die Hose wurde leider überarbeitet, das Material ist deutlich dünner als das der "alten". Die kurzen Hosen haben auch das festere Material


----------



## fone (12. Dezember 2018)

frechehex schrieb:


> die Hose wurde leider überarbeitet, das Material ist deutlich dünner als das der "alten". Die kurzen Hosen haben auch das festere Material


War die alte dann so wie ne Platzangst Downhill-Hose?
Oder wann wurde die überarbeitet? 
Ich hab die Fjora Flex 1 Jahrgang 2017. Ich finde die Stoffqualität zum Tourenfahren eigentlich genau richtig bis robust.


----------



## Renito (12. Dezember 2018)

frechehex schrieb:


> die Hose wurde leider überarbeitet, das Material ist deutlich dünner als das der "alten". Die kurzen Hosen haben auch das festere Material



Würde mich auch interessieren, von welchem "Jahrgang" du redest. Meine müsste von 2017 sein (die graue mit grünen Belüftungsöffnungen). Bei der finde ich den Stoff sehr robust.


----------



## frechehex (12. Dezember 2018)

Renito schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren, von welchem "Jahrgang" du redest. Meine müsste von 2017 sein (die graue mit grünen Belüftungsöffnungen). Bei der finde ich den Stoff sehr robust.


ich hab mir das Modell vor 2 Wochen bestellt. Das "alte" Modell is von 2017 und früher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renito (12. Dezember 2018)

Interessant! Dafür ist sie jetzt bestimmt teurer geworden? 
Früher war halt alles besser!


----------



## IndianaWalross (12. Dezember 2018)

Renito schrieb:


> Interessant! Dafür ist sie jetzt bestimmt teurer geworden?
> *Früher war halt alles besser!*



Und aus Holz!


----------



## Shonzo (12. Dezember 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Und aus Holz!



Und MTB-Räder aus robustem Stein.


----------



## fone (13. Dezember 2018)

frechehex schrieb:


> ich hab mir das Modell vor 2 Wochen bestellt. Das "alte" Modell is von 2017 und früher


Ein Foto hast du nicht zufällig gemacht?


----------



## Staanemer (27. Januar 2019)

Hallo Jungs, 

ich hänge mich mal hier dran. Mein Problem ist, dass mir die meisten Hosen viel zu lang sind. 178 cm bei 83cm Schrittlänge brauche ich am Bauch in der Regel eine XL.

Aktuell habe ich zwei alte Gore Windstopper Zip-Off Hosen, winddicht, wasserabweisend und eigentlich für den Sommer, daher ohne Futter. Das reicht mir. Die sind jetzt beide durch. Ich kenne leider den Typ nicht, haben innen drin ein Netz und sind im Schritt und den Innenseiten verstärkt.
Ich habe schon einige Hosen anprobiert. Neben der Größe gibt es da noch diverse Features, bei denen ich mich Frage, was sich der Hersteller dabei gedacht hat.

Vaude Qimsa II in XL ist zu lang, mich stört ausserdem, dass sie keine Gürtelschlaufen hat.

Die Protective Long Parts gefällt mir, ist aber auch viel zu lang in XL.

Passend gefunden habe ich eine Apura. Die ist bloss viel zu warm und daher irgendwann nass. Ausserdem ist die Qualität, naja, bescheiden. Bereits nach zwei Touren hat sich die Naht im Schritt stellenweise aufgelöst.

Die Shops hier im Raum hab ich durch, nichts dabei. Bei Decathlon habe ich nach Wander- und Trekkinghosen geschaut, die sind aber alle nicht winddicht, auch wenn es so drauf steht. Vielleicht probiere ich da mal ein aus.

Danke


----------



## Shonzo (27. Januar 2019)

Bin auch 1,78 jedoch 86cm Schrittlänge und trage M.

Wären dann nicht eher Kurzgrößen bei dir angesagt?


----------



## Staanemer (27. Januar 2019)

Es gibt Radhosen in Kurzgrößen?


----------



## Shonzo (27. Januar 2019)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Es gibt Radhosen in Kurzgrößen?



Ja, Vaude z.B. 
Aber die sind wohl schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## Staanemer (27. Januar 2019)

Spitzentipp, Alder...


----------



## Shonzo (27. Januar 2019)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Spitzentipp, Alder...



Ist nicht meine Schuld.

Regenhose z.B.
https://www.sport-schuster.de/Me-Drop-Pants-II.html?varID=3fa9a3fb74374467b669a36d0f534cee
XL/S

Vielleicht wirst ja irgendwo im Web fündig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (27. Januar 2019)

Nicht bei den bekannten Anbietern, nicht bei bekannten Radhosen. Regenhosen habe ich schon. Sind mir auch zu laut.

Bei Vaude habe nichts dergleichen gesehen, was zum Radfahren im Winter taugt. Aber Danke.

Hier ist die Jacke im Schrittbereich verstärkt


----------



## fone (28. Januar 2019)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> ich hänge mich mal hier dran. Mein Problem ist, dass mir die meisten Hosen viel zu lang sind. 178 cm bei 83cm Schrittlänge brauche ich am Bauch in der Regel eine XL.
> 
> ...


Was ist denn mit diesen seltsamen Kombi-Hosen? Ich finde die zwar sehr sonderbar, aber vielleicht helfen die bei deinem "zu lang und störend"-Problem?
https://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkt...s-Virt-Softshell-Pants-II?number=057230105200


----------



## decay (28. Januar 2019)

Also das was man mit windundurchlässiger Bib und Short drüber eh macht


----------



## HeikeK (28. Januar 2019)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> ich hänge mich mal hier dran. Mein Problem ist, dass mir die meisten Hosen viel zu lang sind. 178 cm bei 83cm Schrittlänge brauche ich am Bauch in der Regel eine XL.
> 
> ...



Mein Mann hat ungefähr deine Maße, er hat für den Winter Radhosen von Löffler, die passen ihm super.

Normale Outdoorhosen haben wir von Regatta und Schöffel in Kurzgrößen im Einsatz, die sind auch winddicht, allerdings nicht sehr atmungsaktiv.

....Antwort von einem kurzbeinigen Mädel


----------



## fone (28. Januar 2019)

decay schrieb:


> Also das was man mit windundurchlässiger Bib und Short drüber eh macht


Ja, sieht so aus -  hab mir die genaue Konstruktion aber nicht angeguckt. 
Ich persönlich würde so auch nicht rumfahren.


----------



## Staanemer (28. Januar 2019)

Joah, mit diesen seltsamen Hosenkombis durfte ich schon Erfahrungen machen. Wen es interessiert:

Dank dieses Berichts: 

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/02/22/120930/

Habe ich mich gleich zu zwei dieser Hosen verleiten lassen, eine blaue und ein gelbe. Die Duma Hosen sind einfach angeraute Bibs mit Polster und darüber gibt es ein winddichte kurze Hose. man, was hab ich gefroren. Das reicht gerade mal für Touren von 8 - 15 Grad, oder für die Feierabend von 2 Stunden um die 5 Grad. Das ist halt dummerweise genau der Temperaturbereich in dem es hier überwiegend Nass ist. Wasserdicht ist hier aber nix.
Für Schnee ist das nicht zu gebrauchen. Der Wind pfeift einfach nur durch die Strumpfhose durch, als wäre sie gar nicht da. Die Überhose ist zu kurz, die Knie werden nicht abgedeckt, der Bund dort ist zu weit.
Während der fahrt zieht die Kälte am Knie rein und kühlt den Körper unter der Überhose aus. Wenn man steht geht es.
Im Grunde ganz nett, aber nicht wirklich ein Winterhose.
Wenn die Schnee abbekommt, wie das Bild oben suggerier soll, saugt sich die Bib voll.
Dazu der allgemeine Nachteil von eng anliegenden Hosen: alles, was von oben kommt läuft ungehindert in die Schuhe! Von Laufen im Schnee will ich erst gar nicht anfangen.
Fazit: für den Übergang geht es, aber eigentlich schon zu teuer. Für den Winter absolut ungeeignet. Zudem hat sich das Polster einer Hose gelöst, diese ist seit 4 Wochen bei Gonso...

Das Konzept der Vaude All Year Moab ZO ist ähnlich:

https://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkt...-s-All-Year-Moab-ZO-Pants?number=412949465200

Das "Strumpfhöschen" ist zusätzlich vorne winddicht, hinten nicht. Sie ist dabei keine eigene Hose, sondern per Reissverschluss an die Überhose angebunden. Der Rest ist ein einziger Fehler: einDruck Knopf und etwas Klett sollen den Bund geschlossen halten. Das klappt schon in der Umkleide nicht. Diese Klettbänder zu Bundweitenverstellung haben noch bei keiner Hose länger als eine Tour funktioniert. Es gibt keine Gürtelschlaufen. Folglich geht die Hose entweder auf oder sie rutscht. Wer konstruiert sowas? 

Der untere Teil liegt nicht an wie eine Bib, das soll wohl platz für Schützer lassen, daher auch der Reissverschluss an der Seite. Das ist allerdings auch nicht zu Ende gedacht, denn der Kniebereich der Überhose gibt nicht nach. Der untere Teil der Hose ist am Knie weiter als der obere Teil. Somit passen die Protektoren zwar unter die Bib, auch nicht unter das Knie der Überhose 

Da gibt es noch diese Morzine:

https://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkte/Biken-im-Winter/Men-s-Morzine-ZO-Pants-II?number=406769465400

Am Bund hat die Hose alle oben genannten Nachteile der Moab. Dazu gesellt sich ein röhrenförmiger Schnitt: die Hose wird nach unten nicht enger -- Das ist perfekt, um Rahmen und Kurbel immer schön sauber zu halten 
Mal davon abgesehen, dass sie zu lang ist: es gibt am Knöchel genau einen Klett um die Hose dort enger zu machen, einen 

Ganz ehrlich: was soll man damit anfangen? Warum kostet sowas 100 - 160€ und ist dermassen undurchdacht. Fahren die Ihre Produkte auch mal?

Bei so manchen aktuellen Gore Radhose mit Thermo oder Softshell wurde die Verstärkung im Schrittbereich weggelassen. An den Innseiten der Knöchel ist einfach ein zweite Lage Stoff des gleichen Aussenmaterial drübergenäht. Ob das hält?

Hier mal ein Bild der Protective:

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0...da3-4e84e7c49e87&pf_rd_r=SWN7H8EBFDASJ8GHHK5N

Sogar am Modell ist zu lang und deshalb im Bereich der Knöchel auseinander.

Die Bontrager OMW Soft-shell Pant ist schon ganz schon durchdacht. Vielleicht aufgrund der Features schon fast zu schwer: Gürtelschlaufen, richtiger Gurt am Bund, Belüftung, im Schritt etwas verstärkt, Stulpen mit Gammaschen und Haken für die Schnürsenkel, sogar abnehmbar.

https://www.trekbikes.com/de/de_DE/...--hosen/bontrager-omw-softshell-hose/p/13457/

Die Apura Softshell Pent Flow

https://www.radonline.de/apura-flow-softshell-pant.html

könnte sogar in L passen, da ich die XL am Bund enger gemacht habe. Die Zippoff Pant scheint leider ausverkauft. Winddicht sollte reichen.
Diese könnte ich noch mal probieren.

Diese Apura habe ich aktuell:

https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Nach-Marken/Apura/Apura-Flow-Softshellhose-Herren.html

Wie gesagt ist sehr warm, saugt Nässe auf und im Schritt zeigt sie die ersten Auflösungserscheinungen, da dort nicht verstärkt.

Puh, das war jetzt viel.


----------



## decay (28. Januar 2019)

Ich fahr ne 15 Jahre alte Nalini Bib, die vorn Windstopper hat und drüber dann eine kurze Regenhose, das taugt mir. Oder ne Odlo Winter-Laufhose, die ziemlich dick ist und die kurze Winter/Regenhose drüber (RaceFace Agent).


----------



## toschi (28. Januar 2019)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Bei Decathlon habe ich nach Wander- und Trekkinghosen geschaut, die sind aber alle nicht winddicht, auch wenn es so drauf steht. Vielleicht probiere ich da mal ein aus.
> 
> Danke


Wenn Du Decathlon in der Nähe hast dann schau dir mal diese Hose an
https://www.decathlon.de/p/langlaufhose-xc-s-150-herren/_/R-p-124145?mc=8525068&c=SCHWARZ
vielleicht was für Dich, ich habe die seit zwei Wochen in Gebrauch, zwar auch ohne Gürtelschlaufen aber im Bund verstellbar über Klettbänder. Sie ist wasserabweisend, das kann ich seit heute bestätigen, auf der Heimfahrt hat es leicht geregnet und sie blieb innen trocken.
Bin positiv überrascht.


----------



## Staanemer (28. Januar 2019)

decay schrieb:


> Ich fahr ne 15 Jahre alte Nalini Bib, die vorn Windstopper hat und drüber dann eine kurze Regenhose, das taugt mir. Oder ne Odlo Winter-Laufhose, die ziemlich dick ist und die kurze Winter/Regenhose drüber (RaceFace Agent).



Mir nicht. Ich schwitze mich in Regenhosen tot. Auch deren Geräuschkulisse nervt über den Tag ganz gewaltig. Selbst die Kurze Regenhose fahre ich nur mal 2 oder 2,5 Stunden. Das ist nicht das, was ich für Tagestour im Schnee auch nur annähernd in Betracht ziehe.



toschi schrieb:


> Wenn Du Decathlon in der Nähe hast dann schau dir mal diese Hose an
> https://www.decathlon.de/p/langlaufhose-xc-s-150-herren/_/R-p-124145?mc=8525068&c=SCHWARZ
> vielleicht was für Dich, ich habe die seit zwei Wochen in Gebrauch, zwar auch ohne Gürtelschlaufen aber im Bund verstellbar über Klettbänder. Sie ist wasserabweisend, das kann ich seit heute bestätigen, auf der Heimfahrt hat es leicht geregnet und sie blieb innen trocken.
> Bin positiv überrascht.



Schaue ich mir noch mal an, vielen Dank. Sieht an den Knöchel etwas weit aus.

An den Klettbändern der Weitenverstellung von einer Hosen habe ich einfach Druckknöpfe dran gemacht. Das geht erstaunlich gut, es hält. Das dürfte auch an den Knöcheln funktionieren.

Hier gibt es hibike, BOC, Stadtler und Decathlon in greifbarer Nähe.
Momentan habe ich die Idee, die Protective Hose kürzen zu lassen. Sie wahrscheinlich zu warm, aber für 52,99 € im Angebot, was für sehr kalte Tage schon einen versuch wert ist. Ich bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, selbst bei -12 Grad und 70 km/h Wind reicht mir eine winddichte Sommerhose mir langer Unterwäsche und Sealskinz Socken locker aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (28. Januar 2019)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Mir nicht. Ich schwitze mich in Regenhosen tot. Auch deren Geräuschkulisse nervt über den Tag ganz gewaltig. Selbst die Kurze Regenhose fahre ich nur mal 2 oder 2,5 Stunden. Das ist nicht das, was ich für Tagestour im Schnee auch nur annähernd in Betracht ziehe.



Die Agent ist keine solche Hose, die du ansprichst. Wenns eine klassischhe Plastiktüte wäre würd ich die genausowenig fahren.


----------



## feedyourhead (29. Januar 2019)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Das Konzept der Vaude All Year Moab ZO ist ähnlich:
> 
> https://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkt...-s-All-Year-Moab-ZO-Pants?number=412949465200
> 
> ...


So unterschiedlich können die Erfahrungen sein...

Ich bin nun einige Touren damit gefahren und immer wieder begeistert.
Durch den Materialmix perfekt geeignet für Touren um die 0 Grad.
Passform ist super, die Möglichkeit die Beine abzuzippen erweitert den Einsatzbereich stark.

Wenn ein Druckknopf + Klett am Bund nicht reicht, war die Passform für Dich wohl nicht die richtige?

Das mit den Protektoren ist nachvollziehbar, aber auch wenn da steht "tragbar mit Protektoren" sollte doch klar sein, dass eine Hose dieser Machart, gerade auch mit Zip-Off Funktion und somit Reißverschluss an dieser Stelle, mit Knieprotektoren keinen Spaß macht?
Der Reißverschluss der einmal oberhalb ums Knie geht kann nunmal nicht nachgeben.
Also entweder er ist viel zu lang, dann nervt er ohne Protektoren oder er passt ohne Protektoren, dann wirds mit eng...


----------



## Staanemer (29. Januar 2019)

Es fällt natürlich leicht, sich das eigene Zeugs schön zu reden. Mache ich auch so.


----------



## feedyourhead (29. Januar 2019)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Es fällt natürlich leicht, sich das eigene Zeugs schön zu reden. Mache ich auch so.




Es fällt natürlich leicht sich einzureden, dass wenn irgendwas für einen selbst nicht passt, es auch für niemand anderen passen kann.

Ich hatte selbst schon alle üblichen Verdächtigen und bin nach einer langen Rücksende-Odyssee und Anproben in Shops eben bei dieser Hose gelandet. Unvorstellbar nicht wahr?


----------



## schmitr3 (29. Januar 2019)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Die Bontrager OMW Soft-shell Pant ist schon ganz schon durchdacht. Vielleicht aufgrund der Features schon fast zu schwer: Gürtelschlaufen, richtiger Gurt am Bund, Belüftung, im Schritt etwas verstärkt, Stulpen mit Gammaschen und Haken für die Schnürsenkel, sogar abnehmbar.
> 
> https://www.trekbikes.com/de/de_DE/...--hosen/bontrager-omw-softshell-hose/p/13457/


Mit sowas würde ich mir nicht aufs Rad setzen. So ist halt jeder anders, es gibt keine Kleidung, die universal passt.


----------



## Staanemer (29. Januar 2019)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Es fällt natürlich leicht sich einzureden, dass wenn irgendwas für einen selbst nicht passt, es auch für niemand anderen passen kann.
> 
> Ich hatte selbst schon alle üblichen Verdächtigen und bin nach einer langen Rücksende-Odyssee und Anproben in Shops eben bei dieser Hose gelandet. Unvorstellbar nicht wahr?



Was redest Du denn da?
Wenn wir alle gleich wären, gleich denken (und für Hosen das gleiche Einsatzgebiet hätten), dann wäre es ruckzuck stinklangweilig auf diesem Planeten. 

Man sollte auch nicht "passen" mit "Funktionen" verwechseln.



feedyourhead schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich können die Erfahrungen sein...
> 
> Ich bin nun einige Touren damit gefahren und immer wieder begeistert.
> Durch den Materialmix perfekt geeignet für Touren um die 0 Grad.
> ...



Super, passt für Dich. 

Für mich sind 0 Grad nix, da liegt so gut wie nie Schnee. So ab Minusgraden geht der Spass erst richtig los. Und dann muss ich auch mal Laufen oder tragen. Und das im Gelände, wobei ich hier nicht von 10 cm Schnee rede. 

Wofür bei 0 oder unter 0 Grad nen Zipp Off gebraucht wird, nun...ja.

Wenn die Passform nicht passt, war die Passform nicht wohl nicht die Richtige? Ähhh, ja, das wird's wohl sein. 

Das dumme ist, ich fahre erst nicht seit gestern Rad, ich habe auch nicht nur eine Hose mit dem Druckknopfverschluss und der Klettverstellung am Bund. Das hält schon ne Weile. Aber früher oder später ist die Funktion dahin. Daher meide ich solche Hosen. Gerade dieser Klettverschluss stellt sich doch als sehr unpraktisch heraus: da zappelt man mal seine Jacke, Pulli oder den Rucksackgurt zurecht und schon ist das Ding offen. So Klettverschluss "klettert" ja auch nicht ewig, im ersten Jahre gibt es selten Probleme. Nur kaufe ich nicht jedes Jahre eine neue Hose in diesem Preisbereich.

Ja, ne, die Stelle am Knie, dass isses ja. Vielleicht noch mal lesen, was Du beschreibst stimmt mit meinen Erfahrungen überein. Es macht trotzdem nicht mehr Sinn, wenn man es als Gegenargument wiederholt. 

Ausserdem beschreibe ich das Problem bei einer anderen Hose als Du. 
Soviel zum Thema einfach machen und irgendwas einreden. 

So, das bringt aber niemanden irgendwo hin. Also weiter geht's 

Hier, ist schon etwas älter:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (29. Januar 2019)

Staanemer schrieb:


> So, das bringt aber niemanden irgendwo hin. Also weiter geht's


...und trotzdem schreibst Du diesen ganzen Unsinn...


----------



## Staanemer (29. Januar 2019)

Top Junge. Zwar nix verstanden, nix angenommen, aber sogar mit Nachtreten.


----------



## HabeDEhre (1. Februar 2019)

Hab mir heut spontan bei Schöffel die  "Windchill Pants" in schwarz Langgrösse 102 gekauft. Bin 190 gross, schlank, SL 93cm. Einzelstück Reduziert von 199.95€ auf 40€ , da konnt ich nicht widerstehen! Am Nachmittag bei um 0°C gleich mal ausgiebig auf ner Tour getestet. Super find ich das robuste Material im Bereich bei den Knöcheln innen, falls man doch mal ans Kettenblatt kommt. Den Beinabschluss kann man mit Klett auch enger stellen. Auf die Innengamaschen könnt ich verzichten da man da schnell an den Waden schwitzt. Kann man aber notfalls rausschneiden. 
Ne tolle Hose für den Temperaturbereich um den Gefrierpunkt und saubequem!


----------

